# How much does Preschool cost?



## ThinkBlu (Oct 17, 2005)

I am looking for a preschool program for my son to start next fall (he will be 4), and I am finding extremes in the cost of various programs, some surprisingly high, some surprisingly low, and none (that I would consider) at the cost I would expect. For those that don't mind, please provide the following (as possible, please isolate numbers specifically to preschool, separating from other general 'day care' numbers:

How many days per week does/did/will your child attend preschool?

How many hours per day?

How many weeks per year does the program run (ok to approximate)

What is the cost (weekly, monthly, yearly)?

Is the cost high, low, or about average to other programs in your area (considering a comparable number of hours per week)?


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

I think it will vary greatly depending on where you are located. For us, any public pre-school is free. I think kids attend a couple hours per day, 2-3 times per week.

My DD went to a private pre-school (Montessori) and we paid CAD$250/month for 2.5 hours per day, 5 days per week. This price was pretty much the same at all Montessori schools in the city. I didn't check out any other private schools (we don't have that many).


----------



## Eman'smom (Mar 19, 2002)

Ds goes to a priviate preschool, he goes 3 mornings a week for 2.5 hours each day (so 7.5 hours a week).

They follow the public school schedule so for us that is mid August to mid-late May, the occational holiday, 2 weeks at Christmas, a week for "spring break".

We pay 130 a month, which from the places I interviewed it pretty typical (no two places were priced the same but they were all in the ball park). This price doesn't include snack, the two field trips a year and there is an occational (say twice a year) activity that we also need to pay for, but these are small about 5-10 dollar costs.


----------



## Treasuremapper (Jul 4, 2004)

Rates vary here in Austin at http://www.allaustincoop.org depending on the number of days and the children's ages.

2 days a week is around $160 (3 hours a day)
3 days a week is around $200 (3 hours a day)
5 days a week is around $350 (4 hours a day)

Classes follow our local public school's schedule, so basically 170-180 class days a year for the five days a week schedule. (so reduce the number of days by 40 or 60 percent for the 2 or 3 day weeks to get a rough idea)


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

5 days, 3.5 hours was about $500/month for the private school pre-k that we tried in the Philadelphia area.


----------



## Faith33 (Jan 3, 2006)

My dd will be four and attending preschool this fall in the New England area. She will attend 3 morning a week for 2.5 hours following the public school schedule. It will cost $210.00 / month. This includes the snack.


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

My daughter goes to preschool in New England. The cost is $11.50 for a three hour day. So, I guess, monthly that would be a little over $100 per month. They follow the public school calendar as well, going from Early Sept. to mid-June, with a few weeks off for Christmas and spring break. The cost is pretty comparable to other preschools in my area. This cost includes a snack.


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

My ds1 attends public preschool. Four days a week, 3 hours a day. It follows the public school schedule and is free but I have to pay for reduced lunches.


----------



## annekevdbroek (Jun 5, 2005)

My son goes 2 days week 8:30 - 3:30 for $240 per month. It varies some because they price 2 days a week + the number of afternoons. This particular school offers a lot of different options, from part-day (8:30 until noon, 8:30 - 3:30 and 8:30 - 5:30, plus after school care). If I move him up to 3 days a week it will add about $120 to the bill. The program runs all year, with two weeks off over xmas and new years (still pay for the full month though.....) It is one of the few preschools that offers summer classes.

In this area (San Antonio) I didn't find much price variation in the programs close to our home. A few programs offered "extras" that they charged more for - e.g. Spanish class for $15 a week, etc. The school my son is in provides Spanish, music, and gymnastic lessons as part of their regular fee. I also found that there was no price difference in accredited vs. unaccredited schools, as well as a quality difference. So I'd say the price is average.


----------



## mackenziesmama (May 24, 2005)

Our ds just turned 4, attends two hours and 15 minutes a day, two days a week during the school year (mid-September through first week of June). The total cost is about $550.00. It is a co-op, which means parents are expected to work in the classroom one day every six weeks or so. Parents bring in snack when they work in the class. I believe the cost is similiar to other co-op programs in our area.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Last yr dd attended a Montessori school and it was 5 days a week, 3 hrs a day for $350 per month.

Before that she briefly attended a local preschool for 2 days a week, 2 1/2 hrs a day for $60 (I think)

I think it really depends on the program and how exactly they get funding, if it comes all from tuition then the cost is generally higher.


----------



## Stella_luna (Jan 26, 2006)

Wow, why is mine so expensive? My daughter goes to a Montessori school three mornings a week for 2.5 hours, and it's $385/month! It seems like you will do better than that judging from the other replies! This was not the most expensive preschool I looked at . . . in fact I chose it partly because it was one of the less expensive Montessoris I looked at.


----------



## CherryBomb (Feb 13, 2005)

My daughter goes to a Catholic preschool. The three year old class (she's four but her birthday is right after the cutoff) is 2x a week for almost 3 hours. It's $80 a month. Next year, in the 4&5, it will be 3x a week for 3 hours and $110. It runs August-May.


----------



## Mom2baldie (Oct 29, 2002)

My DD will be 4.5 next fall and will most likely be going to a preschool/mothers day out program twice a week.

It will be from 9-3 (I think), 2 times a week and will cost $120.00 monthly. This program follows the regular Texas school schedule: Sept-May, 1 week off for Thanksgiving, 2 weeks off for winter break, 1 week off for Spring break... and the price is just about the same as other 2 day preschool/mothers day out programs in my town.

There is also a Montessori preschool here that is $350 monthly and the children are required to go at least 3 days a week from 8:30-2:30.


----------



## moonshine (Dec 5, 2002)

DD goes 3 days a week, 6 hours each and the price works out to be $205 a week, or $824 a month. It is a Montessori school, but that is pretty much the going rate here. DD2 would really love to be in school now too, but we can't afford it. But she still has time.


----------



## psyche (Apr 6, 2005)

My son goes to a Montessori school five times a week for 2.5 hours/day for about $360/month. Last year I had some sticker shock about that but when I calculated the average hourly rate of many different (non-co-op) preschools they all fell in the same general range.


----------



## lauriem33 (Nov 9, 2005)

My dd goes to a Christian school's preschool program 2.5 hours twice a week from Sept. to the end of May. We pay $75 a month. There is only one other preschool in our town and for the same amount of time they pay $60 a month. They also have a three day a week (half day) program over there that is $90.

ETA: Our class has 7 kids (the other days/times have 8 but one of ours moved). The other preschool has 20 kids per class but two teachers. Each family rotates bringing snack so that is not a part of our tuition.


----------



## fyoosh (May 9, 2005)

I guess I pay a lot compared to all of you









I can't separate my son's PS from his daycare, though, as I am a WOHM. So he is in his preschool from 9am until about 5pm Tuesday through Friday. I know the academic program starts at 9 (when he gets there. I could bring him in any time after 7am, but we usually get there RIGHT at 9 -- we're not morning people







). Not sure when the academic part actually ends.

His school charges $176 a week for 5 days a week, any time between 7am-6pm (This is for the preschool-aged kids. They take kids from 12 mos on up, but the toddler rate is higher -- about $199/wk. Once they are potty learned, at least 2.5, and emotionally "ready", they can move into the preschool program. My son has been going there since he was 14mos old. He moved into the preschool this past August). They do have a half-day rate that is significantly less, but I do not recall what it is, as I cannot do half-days. We pay less than $176/wk because I am off on Mondays and keep him home that day.

It changes every month according to how many days are in it, but I end up paying roughly $660 monthly. They provide morning snack, lunch, and afternoon snack. They have a music program every Wednesday, and I am ALWAYS bringing home multiple art projects (and no, they are not perfect clones -- they allow the kid to put the snowman's eyes on his feet should they choose to do so







). This school has been in Denver for over 40 years, and Dylan's teacher went there as a student -- her mother is the director and has been there forever. Many of the kids' parents went there as students as well. This makes me very comfortable in my choice.


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

My kids attend a playschool vs a preschool. There is no official academics.

My 3yo goes once a week for 2 hours. My 4yo goes twice a week for 2 hours. Thier cost came to $1180 for the year(Sept to June). they follow the public school system, same holidays and such. The cost comes out to $11/day which is the same as the other schools. When my oldest went it was alot less, however that school ended up closing down due to lack of funding and the teacher purchased all the stuff and opened the one they're in now. This school is the most popular and hardest to get into.

I never thought of it being like a co-op school, but I guess if parents helping out makes it one, then it is. There is no requirement, but anyone can help out at any time you just sign your name down. There is a list of when your child brings snacks, they bring show and share that day too.

The classes have between 17 & 22 students with 2 main teachers and 2 TA's. In most classes the TA's are there for specific students, but in my youngest's class the TA is an extra teacher(it is the biggest class). Most of the classes have 17/18 kids.


----------



## ceilydhmama (Mar 31, 2003)

We are in a Parent Participation school (I work 1-day/month) its $75/month for 2 days per week 9-11:30.


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

my dd also goes to a co-op preschool. I usually work 1-2 days a month and we pay $140 for 2 days a week 9-12 OR 12:30-3:30.


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

Both of our boys will be going to a cooperative preschool in the fall (most preschools have already filled before the new year for fall '06, good luck). Our 2 1/2 year old will go 2 mornings per week, our 4 year old will go 3 mornings per week (he'll be in the 3 year old class because he misses the cut-off by 3 days). Both boys together for the whole school year cost about $5000.

- Krista
mother to Ryan (3, self-weaned in Nov.), A.J. (2, still nursing), both born at home, babe #3 (due Aug. '06)!


----------



## erika h (Dec 22, 2005)

Hi ThinkBlu:

I started a nonprofit that now owns and operates a preschool in Illinois. As an earlier poster said, rates vary wildly depending on where you are, but here is our rate sheet as a guide for you: http://womengrow.org/preschool/?page_id=2

Also find out what the child-staff ratio is (although that is largely determined by DCFS), how long staff has been there, and what their educational background is, as well as the background of the Director(s). I have an M.Ed. in Early Childhood Education, and my Co-Director has a BA in Behavioral Psychology and Special Education.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

Dd is in a language-immersion preschool, which is part of the whole pre-k to 12th grade International School. They have an average student to teacher ratio of 7-1. The average SATs are about 1300 and the percentage that go to college is 100% so far. Even the pre-school application process is very rigorous (includes an IQ test and assessment) and of 70 applicants, 24 are selected for the program to keep that ratio down, so the tuition is quite high. There is only one other pre-school in the city that is higher. The school has a financial aid program, so about 25% get some sort of aid. We didn't get financial aid, unfortunately. We pay about $900/month. The program is 8am - 3pm, 5 days a week academic. They have after-school care for pre-k through 3rd grade for about $4/hour from 3pm until 6pm. Snacks are provided by the parents. Lunch, if opted for, is $4.75/day. Dd's is in the Spanish program (3 year olds) and is 11 students and 2 teachers. It's an awesome school and dd is in LOVE with it and the teachers.


----------



## JayGee (Oct 5, 2002)

*How many days per week does/did/will your child attend preschool?* DS attends 3 days a week from 9:00-11:30am. It's a coop preschool run by our church (Lutheran).

*How many hours per day?* 2 1/2

*How many weeks per year does the program run (ok to approximate)* From early September through mid-May. They run on the public school calendar for our area.

*What is the cost (weekly, monthly, yearly)?* $120/month

*Is the cost high, low, or about average to other programs in your area (considering a comparable number of hours per week)?* I didn't look at other programs since I loved this one from the minute I saw it, but I think it's on the low end for our area. I know the local Montessori is much more, but it's also 5 days a week.


----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)

here in NY, we have universal Pre-K for 4 year olds that is free. Other programs vary considerably from $800 a year to $1800 a year, roughly.


----------



## maya44 (Aug 3, 2004)

All the preschools here run and are paid for on a yearly NOT monthly basis.

Except for Montessori most have NO academic base.

Typical Preschool for 4 y.o's is five afternoons 12:30-3:00. Price is around 3,500 dollars.

It is in no way day care, but just something fun to do for a few hours per day.


----------



## mamaduck (Mar 6, 2002)

Our monetessori program is:
$161 a month for 3 hours a day, 3x a week
OR
$250 a month for 3 hours a day, 5x a week

The church preschool my older son attended 5 years ago was:
$142 a month for 4 days, 2.5 hours.

There is also a program through our public school system at the elementary schools. They quoted me $90 a month for 3 days, 2.5 hours.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Around here for 3 day, 1/2 day preschool the average is $1000 a year for private. There is no public wxcept for headstart and special services which are both free to people who qualify. But you have to eaither be poor or have special need.


----------



## mightymoo (Dec 6, 2003)

Well, I haven't sent DD to preschool yet, but I'm going to send her to a dance/creative arts program 2 days a week next month for $150/mo - its 2 1/2 hours, 2 days a week at a dance studio.

I am also looking into a montessori school for the next school year - man its pricey though - $6000 for the school year for the half day program (3 hours a day) or $10,500 for the full day. We are about 20 miles outside boston.


----------



## DoubleOven (Jan 7, 2006)

:


----------



## MistyB (Oct 20, 2004)

How many days per week does/did/will your child attend preschool?
5days

How many hours per day?
2.5

How many weeks per year does the program run (ok to approximate)
9 months

What is the cost (weekly, monthly, yearly)?
500/mo

Is the cost high, low, or about average to other programs in your area (considering a comparable number of hours per week)?
high end but there are a few in a neighboring "exclusive" community that start a bit higher


----------



## Babytime (May 4, 2004)

Here in MA ...

Current preschool is 2 days per week
Switching to a new preschool next year for 3 days per week

Current preschool is a total of 6 hours per week
New preschool is 10.5 hours per week

Both preschools run Sept - June

Current preschool is $160 a month ($6.66 an hour)
New preschool is $228 a month ($5.42 an hour)

I believe these are average for the area


----------



## chiedza (Nov 8, 2002)

We pay $835/month for full time Montessori preschool/daycare (55 hours per week) -- DS doesn't go that whole time but it gives us some flexibility. It runs on the public school academic year calendar. I think this is pretty average for around here, and less than we paid in another state before moving here.


----------



## MomInCalifornia (Jul 17, 2003)

My daughter attends a co-op play school and she goes 2 mornings a week from 9-11:30. I work in her classroom 2 - 3 times a month.

We pay $150 a month

Each family brings snack for the class 2 or 3 times a year, must do 4 hours of maintnance work around the school a year, and serves on a commitee (fundraising, curriculum, social or membership).

Next year I will be on the executive board and will get a $50 a month tuition credit.

It is a developmentally appropriate, play based school, and serves preschool age (3) and pre-k age (4) year olds kids. We LOVE it!


----------



## tara (Jan 29, 2002)

Ours is cheap! Co-op preschool, which means I work in the classroom one day per week and have another little job (jobs range from stuff like making playdough to being on committees). Jackson is in the 3's group which meets 3 days per week, 2 hours per day (so, 6 hours total). We're on the public school calendar, so we don't meet in the summer. $84.


----------

